# Fitting a sound deadening kit.



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

First post on this part of the forum, hope it is of some interest.

Have recently fitted the sound deadening kit from Noisekiller to our 97 Kontiki. We have done a couple of local runs in it and can say it is well worth the money. Quite a difference, can now hold conversations without having to shout. 
Not sure what size I was expecting the engine blanket to be, but certainly bigger than what arrived. Having taken it out and fitted it however, it is perfect, any larger would have been a pain to fit. 
Kit comes marked with numbers that correspond to the instructions. The instructions were not in the package but I had kept a copy of the ones emailed to me when I enquired about the kit.
I still have a couple of the engine bay bits to fit, waiting for some warmer weather, as these need to be fitted on the bulkhead behind the engine, not the easiest of places to work with self adhesive panels. Same problem seems likely on the wheel arches where they suggest it is easier to cut the panel. I didn’t cut them but used a trick shown me by a firm fitting self adhesive signs, get a small spray bottle, fill with very dilute washing up liquid spray back of sign. You can then move the sign easily (and they do not fall off and would be a good way of fitting transfers to a motor home). Used this method on the wheel arch bits, panels went in very easily. The existing covering holds them in place whilst the water dries off. As these panels are all quite heavy this method won’t work unless there is a means of keeping them in place while they dry off. 
All in all very pleased with the kit, one thing to be aware of, that I did not consider is the weight. If you are close on your maximum weight then this kit is heavy, I’m sure Noisekilller would have weights if this is a concern for anyone.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

I too have the kit fitted in our Benimar. Well worth the money I felt

 :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

These kits seem like the answer to our prayer. We have the same audio system in our car and in our MH ( Peugeot Boxer base vehicule). In the car we can listen comfortably at volume level 12, in the van I've noticed we have had it up to 40 and still not caught every word sometimes. This volume leaves your ears ringing afterwards - not good at all.

One thing worries me though -and please don't shoot me down if this sounds a dumb question -but doesn't the engine get too hot to operate efficiently if you have it swaddled up in insulating material ?

G


----------



## 93386 (May 1, 2005)

Noisekiller how much are the kits people? I understand they will vary with m\home type so a ball park fig will b fine

cheers pete


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Here are the prices quoted to me in Sept so should be current
Brian

"
Further to your enquiry I have pleasure in enclosing details of our materials and a fitting sheet for your vehicle.

Kits cost as follows (all prices include VAT)

Land Rover	series and 90 £210
Land Rover 110 £220
Land Rover 109 & 110 hard tops	£230
Range Rovers £230
4 X 4 Models £175
Motor Homes £160(inc Fortaglas engine blanket)
Cars £165

We offer a fitting service as follows
Factory fitting £70 motorhome £80 car £90 Land Rover
Mobile fitting £110 motorhome £120 car £130 Land Rover


The materials we use are waterproof and exclusive to NoiseKiller and have been designed in conjunction with the countries leading manufacturer of acoustic materials for the motor industry.

We have over 7 years experience of producing Sound Proofing Kits for the retail market and feel sure your motoring will benefit from the installation of one of our kits."


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly,

We had the same problem as you, the Noisekiller kit does help a great deal, we can actually hold a conversation at 65- 70mph without screaming at each other and you can clearly hear the radio and Sat Nav. Downside is that you can hear more rattles from the crockery etc in the back so you have to sound proof that as well! 8O 
We wondered about the cooling thing, but the engine blanket, which is the only thing that would affect the cooling is loose fitted and still allows air to circulate beneath it. (well it does on our Pug anyway) We have seen no difference in temperature guage reading before n after.

peteburns

Ours cost us £125 at the Peterboro' show the year before last, was a bit sceptical but turned out to be money well spent.

Not that costly, makes you wonder why the manufacturers don't put it in, it would be easier and cheaper for them if they did. Would put poor old Steve out of a job though!!

PS Our post and the previous one crossed the prices at the Peterboro' show was with a hefty discount for buying at the show, the kit was easy to fit so would not bother to have fitted better to DIY over a few hours.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Brian and Pete. That's set my mind at rest. You're right; it's not that expensive and should be fitted as standard . Makes you wonder at the number of deaf white van drivers there must be around if this is not fitted in commercial vehicules. 

G


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

By the way should have said good post jarcadia I am sure there are quite a few wondering about these kits!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Where can we get these kits?


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

See http://www.noisekiller.co.uk/

I must admit I've considered in the past, and wondered how my new (A-class) van would fare.

Surprisingly, it is noticeably more quiet than previous overcab coachbuilts, with ostensibly less structure in the way.

Rapido must put some effort into sound deadening somewhere!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*The Noise Thing*

Regarding the above posts.

I used to drive a 4 cylinder Mercedes Sprinter 313CDi Luton Van. The only real noise I experienced with the luton van was cab door noise. I cured this with some bass box lining from ebay stuck to the inside of the doors with spary carpet adhesive.

I then downsized to a VW T5 (5 cylinder 174ps).

When it came to buying a motorhome, our preference was for a Merc Sprinter. We opted for a 5 cylinder 416CDi. I have to say that the Engine seems excessivley noisy on the 416, I expected it to be smoother and quieter. I'm not sure if I have just been spolied by the VW or just forgot how noisy the 313 was.

As the noise on the 416 seems to be eningine and body panels, I have spoken with noisekiller and intend to fit one soon as at anything over 60mph the noise and vibration is annoying.

I will keep you posted

With regard to those worring about engine overheating. Many manufacturers fit engine blankets on cars. My wifes Audi A2 has one (see left of image over head of engine) without it I would think it would be much noisier.

Trev


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

I fitted noise killer and reviewed it for a mag. It weighs in at 17kg for a Ducato. Sounds drop is about 4-5 dB at 3000 rpm sitting still. Slightly more at 60mph in 5th gear. The difference is very noticeable. Converstaion can be had at normal levels, and after fitting we could hear the kids talking.


That was on a 1999 Bessacar E695. We have since changed to a new Apache 700. Noise levels are much lower with the autotrail. Haven't measured them yet, but we can hear the kids fighting non stop now


----------

